# New Mini Rex from Casablanca Rabbitry



## Silver Star Rabbitry (Mar 1, 2011)

Casablanca's Astro (now Casablanca's Count Dracula) - 3 Legs

















Casablanca's Blossom (now Casablanca's Black Velvet)
















I forgot the HQ shots, but will get them tomorrow.

Emily

*Silver Star Rabbitry*
Raising and Showing Quality Silver Marten Rabbits in North Louisiana.

http://silverstarsilvermartens.webs.com/
http://silverstarrabbitry.blogspot.com/

[email protected]


----------



## SMALL S RABBITRY (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep they are some nice MR how are Debbie and Parker doing these days I have not seen them sense Killeen Show......Toby


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 2, 2011)

gorgeous rabbits and awesome type. Man texas mini rex are good


----------



## SMALL S RABBITRY (Mar 2, 2011)

*woahlookitsme wrote: *


> gorgeous rabbits and awesome type. Man texas mini rex are good


You are right there.......Toby


----------



## Silver Star Rabbitry (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks! 
Debbie and Parker looked like they were doing good.

Emily


Silver Star Rabbitry
Raising and Showing Quality Silver Marten Rabbits in North Louisiana.

http://silverstarsilvermartens.webs.com/
http://silverstarrabbitry.blogspot.com/

[email protected]


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 3, 2011)

GORGEOUS


----------



## Silver Star Rabbitry (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you.

Emily

Silver Star Rabbitry
Raising and Showing Quality Silver Marten Rabbits in North Louisiana.

http://silverstarsilvermartens.webs.com/
http://silverstarrabbitry.blogspot.com/

[email protected]


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Mar 5, 2011)

They look very nice! Who are they out of?


----------



## Silver Star Rabbitry (Mar 5, 2011)

Parker White (Casablanca Rabbitry.)

Emily

Silver Star Rabbitry
Raising and Showing Quality Silver Marten Rabbits in North Louisiana.

http://silverstarsilvermartens.webs.com/
http://silverstarrabbitry.blogspot.com/

[email protected]


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes I know the Whites. I meant the rabbits pedigree.


----------



## Silver Star Rabbitry (Mar 5, 2011)

Ohh, Dracula is out of KT's Worth The Wait - 3 Legs and Casablanca's Rocky - 7 Legs (2 BIS.) Then Velvet is out of Minnow Lake's Splash and Casablanca's Azule - 1 Leg.

Emily 

Silver Star Rabbitry
Raising and Showing Quality Silver Marten Rabbits in North Louisiana.

http://silverstarsilvermartens.webs.com/
http://silverstarrabbitry.blogspot.com/

[email protected]


----------



## Silver Star Rabbitry (Mar 5, 2011)

Ohh, Dracula is out of KT's Worth The Wait - 3 Legs and Casablanca's Rocky - 7 Legs (2 BIS.) Then Velvet is out of Minnow Lake's Splash and Casablanca's Azule - 1 Leg.

Emily 

Silver Star Rabbitry
Raising and Showing Quality Silver Marten Rabbits in North Louisiana.

http://silverstarsilvermartens.webs.com/
http://silverstarrabbitry.blogspot.com/

[email protected]


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice breeding! Debbie and Parker have got some gorgeous stock. They bought a black otter doe from me last year at MR nationals that was a repeat breeding of the BOV otter doe from '08 convention. I repeated that breeding again today.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh Roger....now you're making me want a mini-rex from you again!!!!


----------



## Silver Star Rabbitry (Mar 5, 2011)

Ral's Deb?

Emily

Silver Star Rabbitry
Raising and Showing Quality Silver Marten Rabbits in North Louisiana.

http://silverstarsilvermartens.webs.com/
http://silverstarrabbitry.blogspot.com/

[email protected]


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes RAL's Deb.


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Mar 5, 2011)

Anytime Peg. I just bred 13 does today now that it has warmed up a bit and the does are in the mood. We still have 2 feet of snow on the ground but the temps are a balmy 40 degrees.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 5, 2011)

*RAL Rabbitry wrote: *


> Anytime Peg. I just bred 13 does today now that it has warmed up a bit and the does are in the mood. We still have 2 feet of snow on the ground but the temps are a balmy 40 degrees.


13 does?

WOW.

Oh - I forget - they don't have litters of 11-13 like flemish giants...

Right?

:big wink:


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Mar 5, 2011)

No they don't LOL. They average 4 or so. Some will have big litters but not too often.


----------



## Silver Star Rabbitry (Mar 5, 2011)

How much do you ask for nice ones?

Emily

Silver Star Rabbitry
Raising and Showing Quality Silver Marten Rabbits in North Louisiana.

http://silverstarsilvermartens.webs.com/
http://silverstarrabbitry.blogspot.com/

[email protected]


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 5, 2011)

If I remember right - all of Roger's castor does (brood does) are Grand Champions....am I right about that? It seems like that is what I heard when I was up there.


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Mar 6, 2011)

Most of them are. I only have one that isn't. She pulled a nail before she could be shown. I have 12 castor juniors right now. 4 ready to show and 8 that are about 11 weeks old. Can't wait to show them in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Silver Star Rabbitry (Mar 6, 2011)

Roger, how much do you ask for show quality does?

Emily

Silver Star Rabbitry
Raising and Showing Quality Silver Martens, Mini Rex and BEW Netherland Dwarfs in North Louisiana

http://silverstarsilvermartens.webs.com/
http://slverstarrabbitry.blogspot.com/


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Mar 7, 2011)

Usually young promising juniors start at $75 and go up from there. Prices at national shows are higher.


----------



## countryhorse (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello,
Will anyone have some show quality mini rex for sale and going to the mini rex nationals in may?
Thanks!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 20, 2013)

I dont know of any mini rex breeders on this website anymore unless someone comes out of the blue but here is the mini rex clubs member directory
http://www.nmrrc.net/member-websites.html

and here is the list of breeders from ARBA 
https://www.arba.net/breeders.htm#mr


----------

